
Vim-netranger - ipod825
https://github.com/ipod825/vim-netranger
======
nickelbox
Haven't really looked at the source, but is the neovim dependence just for
starting ranger async? In that case vim 8 support might come soon?

I have a neovim build, but I tried out SpaceVim on it and just went back to a
very lightly patched vim since SpaceVim felt too bloated and I've been too
lazy to clean it all up.

~~~
ipod825
No. It's more like to implement ranger's functionality using neovim's rplugin
framework. Vim8 support would require other framework such as nvim-yarp.

------
ipod825
This is a "neovim" storage explorer plugin to bring together the best of Vim,
ranger, and rclone. It's called vim-netranger just because I might port it to
vim8 in the future. It's still under development, but is already very useful.

